# BEST WAY TO TIMESHIFT LIVE OTT CONTENT



## inpt4u (May 2, 2002)

So if we all want to be cord cutters, we are going to have to figure out a way to timeshift live content for viewing at a later time. Are there any boxes out there that can record an HDCP encrypted output from a roku or other OTT box? And hopefully won/t require interfacing with a windows laptop or PC? A freestanding device like a TIVO, that can handle an HDMI input?


----------



## oldschoolecw (Jan 25, 2007)

This might help https://www.tablotv.com/and it streams a lot of the top streaming sites


----------



## peds48 (Jan 11, 2008)

oldschoolecw said:


> This might help https://www.tablotv.com/and it streams a lot of the top streaming sites


this is to stream OTA, it wont capture OTT content.

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## oldschoolecw (Jan 25, 2007)

peds48 said:


> this is to stream OTA, it wont capture OTT content.
> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


It's a DVR for OTA https://www.tablotv.com/how-tablo-works/ I thought


----------



## peds48 (Jan 11, 2008)

oldschoolecw said:


> It's a DVR for OTA https://www.tablotv.com/how-tablo-works/


Exactly, but the OP is looking for a gizmo that can time shift content from a streamer box, like a ROKU or Apple TV. This wont do it. There are plenty of OTA DVRs

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## oldschoolecw (Jan 25, 2007)

peds48 said:


> Exactly, but the OP is looking for a gizmo that can time shift content from a streamer box, like a ROKU or Apple TV. This wont do it. There are plenty of OTA DVRs
> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


 oh, ok


----------



## peds48 (Jan 11, 2008)

I don't think with the current set of laws that a device like that can exist since you can't copy (copyrighted material) from HDMI. Perhaps down the road when (every 3 years I believe) when the libraría of congress revises the protocols then can come up with a solution of a 3 party box that can b eased to time shift from another device. As the way it is right now you would have to rely on the platform to provide DVR access, just like Sony is (kinda) doing with Vue


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------

